# Ligne de chiffre sur clavier Gboard



## Pixi35 (7 Septembre 2021)

Salut à tous
De retour sur Iphone avec un Iphone 7s que je viens de mettre à jour du dernier OS. V.14 donc

Un truc me chiffonne avec le clavier. Je ne parviens pas à trouver comment mettre la ligne de chiffres au dessus et des lettres et qu'elle y reste.
Comme ça n'est pas possible sur le clavier de l'Iphone, j'ai chargé Gboard. J'ai bien trouvé les modalités de paramétrage et j'ai bien activé "afficher les chiffres" Mais rien à faire, ça ne s'affiche pas ?


QQl un à déjà eu le soucis ou aurait une solution ?

Merci beaucoup


----------



## Pixi35 (8 Septembre 2021)

#auto réponse

Je re quitte Iphone finalement.
Cette version 14 de l'OS est un non sens pour moi.

Ce qui m'a séduit dans IOS c'est justement sa simplicité d'usage.
Maintenant que le jeu est de personnifier l'affichage ça ne m'interesse plus et je n'ai absolument pas le temps de m'amuser à ces activités de geek.

Que dire de l'horloge et de l'obligation de reseigner sa vie dans l'appli santé pour pouvoir utiliser la fonction réveil. Pas mieux coté alarme avec une interface pathétique pour ne pas dire vilaine.

Et puis le fameux photo qui  veut absolument s'occuper de ma vie pour m'afficher les choses comme il croit que je le préfère. Je passe sur la nécessite d'un mode d'emploi pour un simple déplacé d'image dans un album et la sélection multiple de photo qui s'embrouille avec le zoom sur les vignettes.

Bref, terminé Iphone !


----------

